# JSF Applikation läuft nicht über Tomcat



## edfred (7. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe vor 2 Tagen mit JSF angefangen und bin noch in der "Ausprobierphase". Meine erste kleine Testanwendung lässt sich aber nicht deployen und ich verstehe nicht ganz warum... Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen.

Ich benutze Tomcat 6.0.24 und JSF 1.2. Meine IDE ist Eclipse J2E Version 3.5. Das ganze läuft auf dem Betriebssystem Mac OS X 10.6.2.

Die Bibliotheken im Tomcat Libs-Verzeichnis, sind die folgenden:

annotations-api.jar
catalina-ant.jar
catalina-ha.jar
catalina-tribes.jar
catalina.jar
el-api.jar
jasper-el.jar
jasper-jdt.jar
jasper.jar
jsf-api.jar
jsf-impl.jar
jsp-api.jar
servlet-api.jar
tomcat-coyote.jar
tomcat-dbcp.jar
tomcat-i18n-es.jar
tomcat-i18n-fr.jar
tomcat-i18n-ja.jar 

Beim starten meiner Webapplikation steht folgendes in der Konsole:


```
07.02.2010 10:42:14 org.apache.catalina.core.AprLifecycleListener init
INFO: The APR based Apache Tomcat Native library which allows optimal performance in production environments was not found on the java.library.path: .:/Library/Java/Extensions:/System/Library/Java/Extensions:/usr/lib/java
07.02.2010 10:42:14 org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.SetPropertiesRule begin
WARNUNG: [SetPropertiesRule]{Server/Service/Engine/Host/Context} Setting property 'source' to 'org.eclipse.jst.jee.server:InputTest' did not find a matching property.
07.02.2010 10:42:14 org.apache.tomcat.util.digester.SetPropertiesRule begin
WARNUNG: [SetPropertiesRule]{Server/Service/Engine/Host/Context} Setting property 'source' to 'org.eclipse.jst.jee.server:JSFTut' did not find a matching property.
07.02.2010 10:42:14 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol init
INFO: Initializing Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
07.02.2010 10:42:14 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina load
INFO: Initialization processed in 852 ms
07.02.2010 10:42:14 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardService start
INFO: Starting service Catalina
07.02.2010 10:42:14 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngine start
INFO: Starting Servlet Engine: Apache Tomcat/6.0.24
07.02.2010 10:42:15 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext addApplicationListener
INFO: The listener "com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener" is already configured for this context. The duplicate definition has been ignored.
07.02.2010 10:42:15 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext addApplicationListener
INFO: The listener "com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener" is already configured for this context. The duplicate definition has been ignored.
07.02.2010 10:42:15 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext addApplicationListener
INFO: The listener "com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener" is already configured for this context. The duplicate definition has been ignored.
07.02.2010 10:42:15 org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContext addApplicationListener
INFO: The listener "com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener" is already configured for this context. The duplicate definition has been ignored.
07.02.2010 10:42:15 com.sun.faces.config.ConfigureListener contextInitialized
INFO: Initializing Mojarra (1.2_13-b01-FCS) for context '/InputTest'
07.02.2010 10:42:16 org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol start
INFO: Starting Coyote HTTP/1.1 on http-8080
07.02.2010 10:42:16 org.apache.jk.common.ChannelSocket init
INFO: JK: ajp13 listening on /0.0.0.0:8009
07.02.2010 10:42:16 org.apache.jk.server.JkMain start
INFO: Jk running ID=0 time=0/31  config=null
07.02.2010 10:42:16 org.apache.catalina.startup.Catalina start
INFO: Server startup in 2402 ms
```

Es treten keine schwerwiegenden Fehler auf, nur ein Paar Warnungen.
Im Tomcat webapps Verzeichnis wird die Anwendung nicht angelegt und im Webbrowser gibt es folgende Meldung:


```
HTTP Status 404 - /InputTest/ <--- So hab ich meine Anwendung genannt

type Status report

message /InputTest/

description The requested resource (/InputTest/) is not available.

Apache Tomcat/6.0.24
```

Hat jemand einen Rat für mich? Ich glaub es ist eine Konfigurationssache in Eclipse oder Tomcat aber ich weiß nicht wo ich suchen soll, da keine Exception geworfen wird.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus,
Edfred


----------



## MQue (8. Feb 2010)

ich kann dir nur folgendes Empfehlen, lade dir Netbeans runter und dann gibt es beim Erzeugen einer Web- Application (in einem Wizard) die Möglichkeit, das JSF Framework zum Projekt zu laden. damit hast du ein funktionierendes Projekt. Das ist dann der Startpunkt für dich - so würds ich machen.

Das Ganze gibt es sicher für Eclipse auch.
Beste Grüße,


----------



## bronks (10. Feb 2010)

@edfred:
Schau mal im TomcatManager nach, ob Deine App gestartet ist.


----------



## edfred (19. Sep 2010)

Sorry, die verspätete Antwort. Es hat sich erledigt. War nur eine Einstellung in Eclipse nötig. Wenn man unter Eclipse ein Dynamic Web Project anlegen möchte und sich im Wizard befindet, dann sollte man auch unbedingt unter Configuration den Button "Modify" betätigen und JSF hinzufügen.


----------

